# Muppets-6 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gonzo,Fozzy,Miss Piggy and Kermit








Gonzo








Miss Piggy








Fozzy








Kermit
Rosie's Muppets are also mastering the art of "human training to perfection" and have to say again would grade them an A* on every levelWe are so proud of both litters and though all are naughty they are very,very good company:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, kelly, they've really come on hav'nt they*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just as cute as the Angels!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes they have Selks and thankyou Bee,they do kinda drive you insane but wouldn't have it any other way-though Rosie and Angel might


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Oooh Kelly they are absolutely gorgeous - and growing so fast!!!
I am hoping Siamese are faster developers coz they look a lot bigger than mine - have no idea how you got a pic of them all - I have tried and dismally failed


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> Oooh Kelly they are absolutely gorgeous - and growing so fast!!!
> I am hoping Siamese are faster developers coz they look a lot bigger than mine - have no idea how you got a pic of them all - I have tried and dismally failed


That is easy Em I taught Kelly everything I know (nothing) about photography: D:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful kittens Kelly 
Fozzy is soooooooooooo cute


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> That is easy Em I taught Kelly everything I know (nothing) about photography: D:


*Hahahaha*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> They are beautiful kittens Kelly
> Fozzy is soooooooooooo cute


Er ya don't do so bad ladyAs for Fozzy..well being a muppet every house should have one


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely pics  been at it with the blue tac again Kels?????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

truly beautiful,,,,,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh thats it, im going kittynapping! They are beautiful! If i eat a tin of felix can i have one?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

crofty said:


> Oh thats it, im going kittynapping! They are beautiful! If i eat a tin of felix can i have one?


Eerr-will need proof,like your breath captured in a sealed container...then we'll talkAnd don't be havbing one of them really tasty chicken ones-no have one of the other "flavs"..bet they taste better than they smell and look


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

What a photogenic litter, very stunning


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> What a photogenic litter, very stunning


Aahh thankyou Kay-we think so,the Angels were not quite as obliging as this lot


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

little cuties kel!! but some definate traces of mischeif in those eyes!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh wow they are Cute!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Eerr-will need proof,like your breath captured in a sealed container...then we'll talkAnd don't be havbing one of them really tasty chicken ones-no have one of the other "flavs"..bet they taste better than they smell and look


Oh damn... hmmm one of the lovely fishy ones? ...ewwwww im feeling sick just thinking about it.... but those kitties are so cute.....


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> little cuties kel!! but some definate traces of mischeif in those eyes!!


Ya tellin me Laza-i'm feelin good so ya can have applaws,Ooh fishy felix-don't even wanna think about it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Ya tellin me Laza-i'm feelin good so ya can have applaws,Ooh fishy felix-don't even wanna think about it


Haha one of the doctors at work used to call me Laza! Ok Applaws = gorgeous kitten, Im up for that!!!!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous 

Love the colouring on their face


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh Kelly you are so naughty - showing these babies all the time - they are so adorable - I really do want one and I have to wait


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely pic..........


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Awwwrh their gorgeous


----------

